# February 2008 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

32 . . . . . . TimButz2

vstrommark........
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... 
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## hikari

congrats TimButz2


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Congrats Tim!!!!
I'll get ya some loot sent out this week.


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats, you lucky bastage!


----------



## emelbee

Congrats, although I shouldn't have been on the list. I moved to the waiting list and I believe I was replaced by vstrommark.


----------



## TimButz2

pnoon said:


> *New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259
> 
> 32 . . . . . . TimButz2
> 
> vstrommark........
> spaceboytom.........
> spooble.............
> replicant_argent.
> Eternal Rider....
> hikari............
> Cigarmark...........
> mike32312......
> chippewastud79.....
> St. Lou Stu.......
> bobarian..........
> TimButz2.......
> thassanice...........
> dgold21............


WAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!, I can't believe it. PM's going out!!.


----------



## pnoon

emelbee said:


> Congrats, although I shouldn't have been on the list. I moved to the waiting list and I believe I was replaced by vstrommark.


You are correct. My mistake entirely. I also received a PM from Mark. Sorry for the confusion.

Correction has been made.


----------



## mike32312

Congradulations. Cigars will go out this week. :tu


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> 32 . . . . . . TimButz2
> 
> vstrommark........ *0307 1790 0001 8727 1258*
> spaceboytom.........
> spooble.............
> replicant_argent.
> Eternal Rider....
> hikari............
> Cigarmark...........
> mike32312......
> chippewastud79.....
> St. Lou Stu.......
> bobarian..........
> TimButz2.......
> thassanice...........
> dgold21............


Congrats Tim - package headed your way Monday morning! :gn:gn:gn


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........ *Replied*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *Replied*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... *Winner!!!*
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

I will send you out something at the last minute.


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........* Replied*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *Replied*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79..... *Replied*
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... *Winner!!!*
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## Eternal Rider

Congrats Tim
Package is in the mail
DC#03071790000078898687

Enjoy 
Harland


----------



## replicant_argent

Congrats! I will get some smokes out to you soon.


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........* Replied*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. *Replied*
Eternal Rider.... *03071790000078898687*
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *Replied*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79..... *Replied*
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian..........
TimButz2....... *Winner!!!*
thassanice........... 
dgold21............


----------



## bobarian

TimButz2 said:


> February 2008 Pool #2 Winner
> 
> *32 . . . . . . TimButz2*
> 
> vstrommark........* Replied*
> spaceboytom.........
> spooble.............
> replicant_argent. *Replied*
> Eternal Rider.... *03071790000078898687*
> hikari............ *Replied*
> Cigarmark........... *Replied*
> mike32312...... *Replied*
> chippewastud79..... *Replied*
> St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
> bobarian..........
> TimButz2....... *Winner!!!*
> thassanice...........
> dgold21............


Should be able to get mine out tomorrow. Will post DC# when available. Congrats!:bl


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........ *Replied*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. *Replied*
Eternal Rider.... *03071790000078898687*
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *Replied*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79..... *Replied*
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian.......... *Replied*
TimButz2.......* Winner!!!*
thassanice.....
dgold21.........


----------



## Cigarmark

Tim, comming at ya! DC# 0307 3330 0001 2929 6451. Enjoy!:tu


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. *Replied*
Eternal Rider.... *03071790000078898687*
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *0307 3330 0001 2929 6451*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79..... *Replied*
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian.......... *Replied*
TimButz2....... *Winner!!!*
thassanice.....
dgold21.........


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. *Replied*
Eternal Rider.... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *0307 3330 0001 2929 6451*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79..... *Replied*
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian.......... *9101150134711145271185*
TimButz2....... *Winner!!!*
thassanice.....
dgold21.........


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark........ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent. *Replied*
Eternal Rider.... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari............ *Replied*
Cigarmark........... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II:dr, Thank You!!*
mike32312...... *Replied*
chippewastud79..... *Replied*
St. Lou Stu....... *Replied*
bobarian.......... 9101150134711145271185
TimButz2....... Winner!!!
thassanice.....
dgold21.........


----------



## chippewastud79

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom..........
spooble..................
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II:dr, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Replied*
chippewastud79......*0307 1790 0002 3918 2471*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ 9101150134711145271185
TimButz2............... Winner!!!
thassanice.............
dgold21................


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom..........
spooble..................
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Replied*
chippewastud79......*0307 1790 0002 3918 2471*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thanks You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice.............
dgold21................


----------



## spaceboytom

I'll get 'em out ASAP!

SBT :cb


----------



## dgold21

Coming your way this week! :ss


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble..................
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Replied*
chippewastud79......*0307 1790 0002 3918 2471*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thanks You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice.............
dgold21................ *Replied*


----------



## spooble

Way to go, Tim. I'll get something in the mail for you this week.


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Replied*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thanks You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice.............
dgold21................ *Replied*


----------



## thassanice

Wilco. They will go out soon.


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Replied*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thanks You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Replied*
dgold21................ *Replied*


----------



## dgold21

On the way...DC# 0307 0020 0002 0541 0219

Enjoy!


----------



## mike32312

On the way Tim. Congradulations bud. DC#0302 2940 0001 4530 8045 :tu


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Replied*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thanks You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Replied*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*


----------



## spaceboytom

TimButz2 said:


> February 2008 Pool #2 Winner
> 
> spaceboytom.......... *Replied*


Sorry, I just got back in town. I'll get a shipment out this week.

SBT :cb


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Nice Selection & Awesome CS Pin, Thanks!!*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Replied*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thank You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Replied*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Arrrrggghhhhhh!
Sorry Tim, I almost forgot.:hn
I'll get these out pronto.


----------



## thassanice

0103 8555 7493 8888 7313


----------



## St. Lou Stu

St. Lou Stu said:


> Arrrrggghhhhhh!
> Sorry Tim, I almost forgot.:hn
> I'll get these out pronto.


Pronto.... 4 days close enough?
Uhhhh, I didn't want them to sit in the PO over the weekend anywhoo!

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 6886 2903


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Replied*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Replied*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Nice Selection & Awesome CS Pin, Thanks!!*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *0103 8555 7493 6886 2903*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thank You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *0103 8555 7493 8888 7313*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*


----------



## spooble

Tim, I'm such a loser! I went on vacation and forgot to send your cigars out. I'll get them out ASAP.


----------



## replicant_argent

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 3289 3642
Sorry about the delay, hope you have some time to enjoy all your winnings!!


----------



## hikari

Package shipped 

0103 8555 7493 5937 3098

sorry it took so long..

congrats


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *0103 8555 7494 3289 3642*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *0103 8555 7493 5937 3098*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Nice Selection & Awesome CS Pin, Thanks!!*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *0103 8555 7493 6886 29*03
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thank You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*


----------



## spaceboytom

TimButz2 said:


> February 2008 Pool #2 Winner
> 
> *32 . . . . . . TimButz2*
> 
> spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
> TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*


OK,my bad... I have been out of town for the last week and a half. I'm heading the the post office right now!

SBT :cb


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Replied*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Nice Selection, Thank You!!*
Eternal Rider...........* As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *0103 8555 7493 5937 3098*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Nice Selection & Awesome CS Pin, Thanks!!*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thank You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Nice Selection, Thank You!!*
spooble.................. *Replied*
replicant_argent...... *Nice Selection, Thank You!!*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Great Selection!! Thank You!!*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Nice Selection & Awesome CS Pin, Thanks!!*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thank You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*


----------



## spooble

Ok, I'm feeling like a bum for being the last one to send your sticks so I've included a few extras. Enjoy 

0103 8555 7494 9053 7212


----------



## TimButz2

February 2008 Pool #2 Winner

*32 . . . . . . TimButz2*

vstrommark............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
spaceboytom.......... *Nice Selection, Thank You!!*
spooble.................. *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
replicant_argent...... *Nice Selection, Thank You!!*
Eternal Rider........... *As Alway Great Selection, Love the Davidoff, Thank You!!*
hikari..................... *Great Selection!! Thank You!!*
Cigarmark............... *Great Selection!! Triple Maddie & MB II, Thank You!!*
mike32312............. *Nice Selection & Awesome CS Pin, Thanks!!*
chippewastud79...... *Awesome Selection!!! Thank You!!*
St. Lou Stu............ *Awesome Selection!! Thank You!!*
bobarian................ *Great Selection!! A Few of My Favorites, Thank You!!*
TimButz2............... *Winner!!!*
thassanice............. *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!*
dgold21................ *Nice Selection!! Thank You!!!
*

Everyone is accounted for, thank you all the awesome & generous lottery winings.


----------

